# TTS Detail Photo added



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Collecting my TTS from having a winter detail, enhancement and wheel hub refurb at 4pm today. Looks like its going to be chucking it down with rain. Was looking forward to getting some good photos


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Collected my car and wow, they have done a brilliant job


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks excellent Jenny


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great, nice one!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Must say..detailers are coming into their own these days. Some great work being done.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this the Jenny I spoke to?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Dont think so Daryl x


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Either way looks good!


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks spot on


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice 8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments  I am really impressed with this car, cant fault it yet. Looking forward to stage 1 remap in the near future  
Jenny


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

looks good


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Thanks for the nice comments  I am really impressed with this car, cant fault it yet. Looking forward to stage 1 remap in the near future
> Jenny


That will put a smile on your face


----------



## Stu1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking amazing great shot


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## Bean_QS (May 15, 2012)

Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

